# Puppy - Aiden



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Managed to get some pictures of Aiden today.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

He is gorgeous, but do wish you would stop teasing me .... I so want another doggy ... and your photos aren't helping.

I hope you are delighted with him cos he certainly looks stunning x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're making me want one he's so cute.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Looking very pensive this morning ... lost in thought, or is he just thinking up mischief hmy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

aww he is absolutely stunning!! 

I am so jealous


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

what a handsome man!!


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

He's beautiful - what a gorgeous face


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the judges has told me he looks like a very good potential show dog.:thumbup:

So ring craft on the 1st of March then his first show in June.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> One of the judges has told me he looks like a very good potential show dog.:thumbup:
> 
> So ring craft on the 1st of March then his first show in June.


Good luck with him, good socialisation for a puppy :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> One of the judges has told me he looks like a very good potential show dog.:thumbup:
> 
> So ring craft on the 1st of March then his first show in June.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww so cute!


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

He Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

He adorable - I want him, gimme, gimme, gimme


----------



## lawersegi (Feb 7, 2011)

He is really adorable. I like his cute face. I am really curious to enjoy more photos of Aiden. I hope that You will show out them at this place as soon as possible.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

What a little stunner. I am sure you will have great fun with this little chap. Good luck with your preperations for showing him:thumbup:


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

He is georgeous! So cute


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Lovely pics how has the lil man settled in? What do the others think of him?


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Lovely pics how has the lil man settled in? What do the others think of him?


He's doing fantastic. The others love him, Alaska's still learning that shes a bit heavy mouthed when play fighting but he can certainly hold his own. She fell asleep last night and Aiden bit her tail, she got up ran off with Aiden still attached to her tail hair.:lol:


----------

